# Favorite Grouse Recipes



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Post em up. Favorite, or easiest grouse recipes!


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Cooked this up tonight. Bacon wrapped with a white wine gravy sauce,side of rice.


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

that looks great! I definitely need to get out and get me some mountain chicken.


----------

